# One too many



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Reading a prior post made me think of this topic. Are their any real ways to prevent the effects of post drinking, otherwise know as a "hangover"? I was always curios about the supplement Chaser ( ) but always assumed that it was a way to get $10 out someone once. 

What are your thoughts


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I've come to the realization that the best method is simply not to drink enough to give me a hangover.

And after my checkup last week I'd have to say that my doctor is in full agreement 

-spence


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Water...lots of it...before passing out. Eat a banana...the potassium will do you good. Take a B12. If the head is already pounding, pop a a couple Tylenol (otherwise avoid it)
Medicate heavily in the morning. My personal favorites are Excedrin Migraine or Alka-Seltzer Morning Relief. If the stomach is touchy, take some Prilosec or a liquid anti-nausea medicine.
Water...water...water (Gatorade for variety)
Caffeine (coffee, tea, Diet Coke...whatever)
Eat. At one point in my life, I craved Big Macs when hungover...the thought of it makes me sick now.
If you can handle it, a little "hair 'o the dog" can sometime put you back in the saddle
Peace and quiet while you lie there in misery wishing someone would just put a bullet in your head and put an end to it!:icon_smile_big: I like the sounds of golf on TV when recovering...very relaxing.
But the best advice of all? Don't put yourself in a position to get a hangover. I normally try to drink a club soda between cocktails to stay hydrated and cut down the amount of alcohol that's going into my system. All told, Johnnie Walker is still a good friend of mine...even though he's beat me up on more than one occassion in my life!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

TMMKC covers it pretty well. The big thing is getting fluids back into your body.

The best thing is to avoid it. Since I've been 35, I've only been hungover once. The price is not worth the party any more.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

****DISCLAIMER**** Advice on the 'Net from random people should never be construed as medical advice. THIS IS NOT MEDICAL ADVICE*****


Agree totally with the vitamin B (when people come in with ETOH poisoning, they get a multi-vit IV with lots of Bs in it. The nurses all call them "party bags" or "banana bags" as the fluid is yellow). Agree also with the water, the potassium (as you pee your electrolytes out) and agree with the concept of helping your tummy. Prilosec is not the best short term thing, go Alka Selzter!

If you have anything like a beta blocker or phenobarb, those can help if your heart is racing (depending on how bad you OD'ed!). I also like OJ to sip and Ibuprofen.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Certain serious Scotch drinkers call B vitamins the "drammer's friend". They do help if taken with lots of water before sleeping. That said, the best advice is to not let yourself get to the point where you need a cure. Save your money for the good stuff and enjoy it instead of getting yourself sick.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

another vote for B vitamins, plenty of water, and I personally like hot tea the next morning...I'm usually pretty lucky ***knock on wood*** but that'll do the trick for me...now that's not to say that I havent had a few of those_kill yourself_ hangovers too...and honestly nothing will cure one of those except time...


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Chaser worked for me. I just got sick of having to take pills while out (or i just forgot). I found if i keep to jameson and guiness i am usually ok. IF i happen to get a hangover, Red Bull is a great pickme up in the morn.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

The most serious effects of a hangover are caused by dehydration, thus drinking a lot of water is your surest bet. Vitamins help as well.

I would *not* recommend caffeine, as caffeine is a diuretic and thus will increase your dehydration.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Please note: The following approach is 100% effective in preventing hangovers! Over a good many years, as I've gone bar hopping and/or celebrating with my friends/colleagues, copious quantities of alcohol were consumed, as I limited myself to diet coke and/or ice water. I have never suffered a hangover! Na, na, nana, na, na! (winks)


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*From Two Chaps Talking*

Back when Two Chaps Talking was still being published, the Chaps provided a wonderful guide to hangovers. A specific remedy, that I have found effective, is to drink a large quantity of water before going to bed. Naturally, you will need to get up during the night, and when you do so, drink more water. The Chaps also suggested eating an orange slice. Keep repeating this process, until you wake.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

V8 or V8 Splash before bed, or have a Virgin Mary before you leave the bar. As others have stated, it's the fluids and electrolytes you need to replace. Gatorade, Powerade etc. would also be a good choice. The best way to prevent hangovers, besides not drinking in the first place, would be to alternate your drinks with H2O. Don't take any aspirin until morning.


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

Save your money. I went to look at the Chaser website and saw the miracle ingredient is calcium carbonate.

That's Tums. 

.69 cents for a roll of Tums, or $10 for Chaser -- hmmmmm.... The only real cure for a hangover is to not DON'T DRINK TOO MUCH!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I had this article up (Home Page) for New Years Eve:



Maybe I should leave this article up all the time!!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

If one must consume copious amounts of alcohol, the best thing to do would be water between every drink, eat lots of bread before hand, and stay away from drinks containing high amounts of sugar. The less sugar, the lihter the hangover.

Having said that, moderation is probably the best antidote. For all the mature and proper idealogy amongst fashion gentlemen, its amazing controlling our body is the single most difficult task to endure...lets all go teetotaler!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

Be very careful with Tylenol if you have any alcohol left in your body. Bad idea. If you have eaten something, you can have advil. And don't forget, you cannot really ever OD on Pepto. But safest all around bet is to drink slowly and in moderation so at least if you do get that drunk, it will be because you meant to.

Cordovan


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

+1

Huge warnings against liver damage when taking Tylenol with alcohol still in you system. Don't do it!



Cordovan said:


> Be very careful with Tylenol if you have any alcohol left in your body. Bad idea. If you have eaten something, you can have advil. And don't forget, you cannot really ever OD on Pepto. But safest all around bet is to drink slowly and in moderation so at least if you do get that drunk, it will be because you meant to.
> 
> Cordovan


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

CCabot said:


> I would *not* recommend caffeine, as caffeine is a diuretic and thus will increase your dehydration.


This is what I've always believed but I've understood recently that the effects are exaggerated. Would you really die of thirst drinking coffee and tea alone? Isn't caffeine only a mild diuretic that, in most cases, would be offset by the volume of water taken with the tea or coffee?


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

After a heavy night of drinking the only way i avoid the serious hangover is by eating something small and forcing myself to drink water. If i am unable to do this, then its because i have past the point of no return and will suffer the consequence the next day.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

FWIW, someone told me that with a hangover, your digestion really isn't working much and anything you put in it the next morning will just sit there for a while. I've tried a B vitamin and Advil the night before - it seemed to help ...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Spence said:


> I've come to the realization that the best method is simply not to drink enough to give me a hangover.


This is the approach that I've taken for the past twenty years or so. As one who has suffered more than my share of hangovers, I now limit myself to two drinks. Works like a charm.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Gabba, when I was young, I recovered quickly, too.

Enjoy your youth. Your hangover days are coming.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I always take 2 Advil or Advil PM and drink 1/2 - whole 16oz bottle of water before bed...always good to go in the morning!


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Back when I use to be a wild man I'd drink a liter of gatorade or powerade and would always be in good shape & hungry the next morning. It also probably helped that I would sleep til 11ish also.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

Very hot bath then enormous fry-up + sweet tea +/- painkiller of your choice ..and ALWAYS look extra well dressed if you have to go anywhere..sort of psychs you out of your fragile emotional state. Nothing is worse than your workmates teasing you about your hangover so don't let on. Also...all this tosh about drinking water before you go to bed..if you're together enough to do that you're not that drunk anyway so no wonder you don't get a hangover- harrumph.


----------

